# Anyone Have One of These?



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm thinking this might be the ticket for keeping my radiator clear while out camping.


----------



## atvjoe (May 18, 2011)

Looks pretty dam good, especially where there is no 120v power.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That's different


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe in a pinch but...pretty useless otherwise. But if battery is all you have...then I guess its better then nothing.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

It's not like I'm going to try to wash the whole side by side. I just found that just "rinsing out" the radiator doesn't get the thick mud that dries in there out. I think this might work.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Try it?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Try it?


No. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> No. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Trigger On buying one?
Or the trigger on the pressure washer itself🤔


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

always toyed with the idea of making a 2 layer contrasting baffle that would allow airflow but block solids from going in by blocking it at the 2nd baffle layer.
front baffle is angled down front to back and the 2nd layer is angled up front to back.
airflow restriction should be minimal but mud an solids should be largely caught in front of the second baffle and drain down and back out to the front and sides.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok. I went out and bought one of these from my local Home Depot. I already have an extensive DeWalt tool and battery collection, so I just bought the "bare tool" for $130. Tried it out today. It gives more than adequate pressure to wash out my radiator on the "HIGH" setting, using either the turbo nozzle, or the 25 degree nozzle. The 15 degree nozzle might be a little too rough for a radiator. The "LOW" setting on the washer seems pretty useless. It really doesn't put out enough pressure to do any real washing. The battery life, on "HIGH" seems to be about 15-20 minutes with a 5 Ah battery. It only takes me about 2 minutes to blow out my radiator with it, so it seems to me that with 2 batteries, I would probably be good for a long weekend. overall, I would give it a 4 out of 5 for my intended use. Now, as expected, if you think you are going to use this thing to do a good wash job on your entire machine, you will be disappointed, and you will give it 1 out of 5. This will NOT take the place of your home pressure washer. Not even close. You have to be realistic with your expectations. If you, like me, are looking for a quick, convenient way to clean thick, soupy mud that has dried up in your radiator fin while you are out in the woods, primitive camping, this is the ticket.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

No more over heating at bamboo?👍


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Hope not.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

or you could cheat and get a toy hauler camper with a pressure washing QD port stowed on the side.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Mechcondrid said:


> or you could cheat and get a toy hauler camper with a pressure washing QD port stowed on the side.


Sure. Where did I leave that extra $50,000?


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> Sure. Where did I leave that extra $50,000?


well they aren't THAT bad, especially used; brand new mine was about 19k and got it used for 10k but it was a 2019.

could also make one with a 12v 120psi water pump, a bit of braided water line hose, a few barb fittings, a garden hose pressure washer nozzle and a 5 gal water jug.
stick it on the trailer and wire it to a battery or even the trailer connector.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I have actually looked into a toy hauler camper. I am having a really hard time finding one that my machine will fit into, at a reasonable price.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> I have actually looked into a toy hauler camper. I am having a really hard time finding one that my machine will fit into, at a reasonable price.


ya i was going to suggest a Rockwood 282TESP but your machine is a bit too long, the front cargo deck on the 282 is 105"x84".

i suppose you could make a locking wheel chock like what they use for motorcycles and have the front tires lifted up over the front of the rails but might be more than what you want to get into engineering.

but ya a 2021 282TESP brand new is going for 18k right now.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sparky. You be moving out of the tent hood to the high roller area


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably not a bad idea after the monsune at bamboo last time


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Build and Price Your Grand Design







www.granddesignrv.com





Been looking at one of these.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> Build and Price Your Grand Design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya with those you'd be pushing that $50k price point and have to deal with moving things around everything you load in or out.

better off with something that will let you store the SXS outside, easier to load, easier to clean up and usually a lot cheaper.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

The SXS is stored outside on that model.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> The SXS is stored outside on that model.


oh, for some reason the site just kept pulling up the main page not the specific floor plan, had to look at the link url and then go to it manually.

ya that one is nice, though they really rip you off on the built in generator and the solar system; those can be had much cheaper than that even with name brands.


----------

